# Kiril Sidelnikov and Wesley Correira test positive



## Clark Kent (Mar 6, 2009)

03-03-2009 09:36 PM: Testing positive for illegal drugs has becoming all too common in sports, and MMA has had it&rsquo;s fair share of athletes getting busted. Today Kirill Sidelnikov,  and Wesley Correira joined the dubious list of players that will have their careers stained by positive drug tests. 

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't say I'm surprised to learn that there are more out there.


----------

